
Twitter and Facebook are worthy adversaries – don't regulate them - shaulb
https://sgb-free-thought.blogspot.com/2020/06/twitter-and-facebook-are-worthy.html
======
jhowell
> There's always been a suspicion, occasionally backed up by anecdotal
> evidence, that the social media giants Twitter and Facebook have been
> skewing the balance of power in public discourse toward the Left, by
> "shadowbanning", censoring right-leaning posts, and occasionally even
> banning conservative users for seemingly minor infractions, while taking no
> action against similar or worse offences from people on the Left.

> Lately, it seems they've thrown away all pretence of even-handedness:
> Twitter, in particular, has been taking down account after account of
> conservative commentators, even placing a "call to violence" warning on
> President Trump's pledge to enforce the law on mobs of anarchists and
> arsonists.

The fun times guys is back. Send me a message if you'd like to read some
"ideas" from his blog that he "deleted."

